# I have a receiver but need speakers/sub.



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Finally moving into a permanent home soon so i can finally get somewhat of a home theater going. I have this harmon kardon receiver that i bought awhile back and haven't used yet. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-QV5PNa83mkq/p_532AVR225/Harman-Kardon-AVR-225.html

As of now i have no speakers or sub setup. 


Can someone point me in the right direction maybe a set that comes with what i will need so i can save my pennies. 

Doesnt need to be a 1000 dollar setup. Im fine with simple crisp speakers and some boomy bass for action movies. Other than that very rarely will i play music. just xbox and movies for the family to enjoy.



Would this be a good super budget setup for me?
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-694&vReviewShow=1#reviews


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

If I could get a little more info from you, we could probably help a little better.
Are you wanting surround sound (5.1, 7.1), or just some solid front sound (2.1, 3.1)?
Also, it might help to know what would fit well in your room. Do you want bookshelf speakers or floorstanders for your fronts?
I know you said it doesn't need to be $1000, but what is more your price range? There's a big difference between $400 and $800.
Hopefully this will narrow it down a bit and get you some good suggestions.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

5.1 would be nice. but i could settle for a 2.1 since thats what im used to.
budget is very low as im not gonna use it much but want it there when i need it. 

not picky on them being certain type of speaker ill make it fit in the room lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal opinion is to build up slowly and get better speakers and a sub. The surround channels can temporarily be just cheep speakers that you may have lying around.
Spend the money on the front left, right and centre channels and a good sub first.
I highly recommend going with SVS for a sub, The PB10NSD is a great choice and can not be beat for the price Its on sale right now as well.For speakers there are lots of choices SVS also has some great products designed just for that use.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

I think your reccomendations are beyond my expectations lol I'm used to home theater in a box I'm looking for the step up from that I just won't get 500 bucks of use outta that sub would the cheaper Dayton line from parts express be a bad idea?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the Dayton subs are good for what you pay for so not a bad idea. How large is the room?


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

very small living area. It is carpeted. Im thinking of picking up the setup i posted in the first post.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That speaker system will be ok but do not push it hard (you wont get close to reference levels) as your just distort the speakers and over time damage them.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I don't plan to push it hard. But would me reciever be to much for it? Right now I have some old htib Samsung satellites I've been using and they sound fine


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the receiver is fine, Its always better to have too much power than not enough. Distortion caused by pushing an amp past its limit is much more likely to damage speakers and sound bad than powering speakers with too much amp.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Well Dayton does have some nice book shelfs and that sub separate if I'd be better off with buying individually for something better


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the sub is fairly good but my concern is the speakers for the front L R C channels will get over driven allot with the above mentioned speaker system. It would be better to at least upgrade the front speakers and continue to use the surround speakers that your using now.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

how about these would these be a good option?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-633
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-674

obviously no rears at this time


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Daddy said:


> how about these would these be a good option?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-633
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652
> ...


I think that is a good option for you. You want to keep it simple and on budget and that works.
They also match well with your receiver.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

sweet i think ill order the sub and the fronts and continue to use my center until i can buy that one too. 

is it better to wall mount those fronts or set them on something?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Daddy said:


> sweet i think ill order the sub and the fronts and continue to use my center until i can buy that one too.
> 
> is it better to wall mount those fronts or set them on something?


I generally prefer monitors on stands you will get a better sound in my opinion
but stands cost more. I would say use a stand or something as a first option, but if not wall 
mount them I see they have a wall mount attachment.
The reason I would prefer to stand mount them is that sometimes the can vibrate against the wall
and that can be annoying.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

ok ill look into that i may get some rubber feet to keep them from vibrating on the wall for now. 

Also would i benefit from getting that sub in the 12" version? Or would the 10 suit my setup well. i plan for this setup to be permanent really so if i wont get to use the 12" potential id rather not spend the extra cash.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The 10 inch would be fine.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have never listened to PSB speakers but would highly recomend them do to there exellent reputation and build quality, they have some very good sales going on at various sites and they would be a great step up from the Daytons as for the sub i think you'll be just fine with a Dayton.:T


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sure the 10" sub is good, but if you ever think you might want a little more umph & extension, now's the time to spend that extra $25.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, for $25 get the 12" its going to preform better and give you a little more low end extension. Something that with BluRay audio you will want.


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

ok ok you talked me into the 12 lol i agree though. 25 bucks and plenty of room to upgrade. But its gonna be 2 weeks before i can buy because of upcoming vacation. lol


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

I have had these suggested to me for rears. I've also been told they would make good mains. 


http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Way-Bass-Reflex-Bookshelf-Speaker-Pair/1.html

Buy two pairs of these for your mains (you'd have an extra which I would be willing to buy from you to use for my center) and use the Dayton bookshelfs for surrounds.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
Let me guide you to a slightly different path.
Why not take a look at the "Energy TAKE 5.1" this is a killer system, it is advertised by amazon for $400 but out of stock now, if you can't wait google them and I think they are widely available.
I don't think you would be be disappointed.
If you would prefer the bigger sub from dayton these bad boys are available in a 5.0 set (without their sub)
Have a good day.


----------

